# Early Morning Shiny Bling



## avionics12 (Jun 7, 2003)

DSPTurtle said:


> You got the floor for free?????????????


Yep, no charge.  Long story short-They took twice as long to perform the work and the finish wasn't what they advertised. I like contracts!


----------



## avionics12 (Jun 7, 2003)

humanoid said:


> Those halo's aren't green are they :dunno:


The bulb sleeves are blue in color. At the Auto Zone I shop at there were also red and green sleeves.

The part number that is blurred in the photo is WI-801B


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks for the info! Someday...

I hear Guy and Pratt makes a good garage floor epoxy.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

That garage is TOO clean...do some real work in there!!



Chris


----------



## avionics12 (Jun 7, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> That garage is TOO clean...do some real work in there!!
> 
> 
> 
> Chris


Cleanliness is a carryover from the Marine Corps. I was a barracks inspector for two years and now I make time to clean up after every mod. :thumbup:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

avionics12 said:


> Cleanliness is a carryover from the Marine Corps. I was a barracks inspector for two years and now I make time to clean up after every mod. :thumbup:


Really? Damn, I usually have 5 different projects going on in my garage (from various household/auto disciplines) and can never truly, "clean up". "Clean up?" What is that?? 

When I can't stand it any longer, I wheel out my major tools (table saw, work bench, etc.), move the car to the street, get the leaf blower, and GO TO TOWN on all the dust, wood chips, spider webs, and anything else a powerful burst of air can move.

Chris :tsk:


----------



## avionics12 (Jun 7, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> Really? Damn, I usually have 5 different projects going on in my garage (from various household/auto disciplines) and can never truly, "clean up". "Clean up?" What is that??
> 
> When I can't stand it any longer, I wheel out my major tools (table saw, work bench, etc.), move the car to the street, get the leaf blower, and GO TO TOWN on all the dust, wood chips, spider webs, and anything else a powerful burst of air can move.
> 
> Chris :tsk:


There is a down side to the cleanliness  After I vacumn the floor to get the oil,dirt, or other debris I mop the floor. The look on the neighbors faces as they walk by is kinda funny sometimes though.  With 528 sq ft to mop it takes about an hour to finish up. Wish I could afford a garage maid....or maiden! :eeps:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

avionics12 said:


> There is a down side to the cleanliness  After I vacumn the floor to get the oil,dirt, or other debris I mop the floor. The look on the neighbors faces as they walk by is kinda funny sometimes though.  With 528 sq ft to mop it takes about an hour to finish up. Wish I could afford a garage maid....or maiden! :eeps:


It's OK, I mop mine as needed too.


----------



## avionics12 (Jun 7, 2003)

johnlew said:


> It's OK, I mop mine as needed too.


I sometimes wish I had selected a lighter color such as yours. All in all I am happy with what I got...for the price. :rofl:


----------



## ALEV8 (Oct 3, 2003)

you're in Dallas, right?


----------



## avionics12 (Jun 7, 2003)

ALEV8 said:


> you're in Dallas, right?


Hi Alex, yep in Dallas, well north of Dallas anyways.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

johnlew said:


> It's OK, I mop mine as needed too.


 :thumbup:

The only thing that would make that picture any better would be the 540i parked next to it!

I have severe garage jealousy ... 

Someday!


----------

